# OMG! Crate, potty, down, sit etc!!!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There is a lot to get organized to be ready for a puppy. You can search the forums in advance for information on all of the things you are concerned about to be ready in advance. I also suggest downloading the Ian Dunbar books What to Do Before/After You Get Your Puppy available for free at Dog Star Daily

There is also this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/100970-ian-dunbar-seminar-workshop.html


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad that you are able to look back on Gracie's last months with you and remember how happy she was - you must miss her enormously, but I think there is great comfort in knowing we have done everything we could to make their time with us joyous and pain free.

I came across a wonderful series of blog posts about puppy raising recently, which I have resolved to follow with my next little one:Life Lessons For My Puppy - eileenanddogseileenanddogs I am really looking forward to seeing photos of your new baby girl, and hearing about all your adventures together!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thankyou lily, I downloaded the Ian Dunbar book the other day, haven't got to it yet but I will, and thanks fjm, I bookmarked your link. I have a crate but it's a large one (fits a lab), I'm wondering if I should pickup a smaller one for the first few months.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Thankyou lily, I downloaded the Ian Dunbar book the other day, haven't got to it yet but I will, and thanks fjm, I bookmarked your link. I have a crate but it's a large one (fits a lab), I'm wondering if I should pickup a smaller one for the first few months.


Does it have a divider or can you rig something to serve as a divider? Crates are expensive and if you can make the one you have work then you can spend the $$$ on something more fun like toys!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Caddy - thanks for sharing the story about Gracie. Most of us appreciate how devasting it is to lose a "Gracie". Delighted you are ready to add a new member to the family and she will bring you much joy. You'll be very busy until the housebreaking is over and then it will settle somewhat. We just spent the morning doing errands and our girl feels very important aince she comes with us. You must be so excited! We're happy for you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm excited for you! Puppies are a lot of work, but the laughter that comes from their antics is priceless. Try to get a big crate with a divider as Catherine suggests. I've got one that he outgrew in the garage and need to donate it...


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

So happy for you that you are getting a new puppy! Yes, they are a lot of work, but the love and joy they bring into our lives is beyond wonderful. I hope you will post lots of pictures so we can enjoy your new fur-baby too.


----------

